# Enterprise Arriving!



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I just received a ring of the door bell and lo and behold... THE BIG E HAS ARRIVED!!!

A quick observation: the boxes are NOT NUMBERED. Thus, there is no 1 of 1701. Sorry collectors!

Without further ado, here's pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179725815/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179726207/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179728219/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179760644/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179760408/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179759776/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179726515/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsaum/8179726731/


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to write "*1701*" on mine with a black Sharpie!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Cool! Is the "Premiere Edition" sticker on the box or the cello?
Also, is the box tinted with some kind of foil coating? Looks like it in the pics.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

GSaum said:


> I just received a ring of the door bell and lo and behold... THE BIG E HAS ARRIVED!!!
> 
> A quick observation: the boxes are NOT NUMBERED. Thus, there is no 1 of 1701. Sorry collectors!
> 
> ...


There is probably a cert of auth inside the box. Im sure I remember Jamie stating they were numbered certs


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!...looks like no number on certificate either!
Mine shouldn't be long either...I live in Port Angeles,WA.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

The sticker is on the wrap, not the box itself. As for what lies within, I haven't decided to open her up yet. I might do that later today. 

By the way, I'm in Vancouver, WA, in case geography has anything to do with delivery status.

Also, the UPS website was VERY up to date. I got messages last Thursday and Friday when it was enroute, and then a message this morning saying it was out for delivery. If you haven't received these messages, I'd assume that its still being processed.


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay lets hope what GSaum has shown us thus far was just the cover letter and the certificate is sealed in the box from the factory like Jaws said.


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

Seeing how the model was packaged has me worried. They put absolutely no cushioning around the model and it can easily get dings or crushed corners. UPS is always rough on my packages and there is a good chance mine is going to arrive damaged. I hope R2 made extras in case of shipping damage.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I had mine shipped via UPS 2nd Day Air.

I sure hope that my wife can lift it or drag it into the house when she gets home. I don't like the idea of it sitting out on the porch all alone. I just realized the delivery time was 10:17 (*1017*). Maybe I will should make this one the _Constellation_?

MMMmmmm... NO!


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

woo but Trek Ace the detail that could be done...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh, I'll definitely do a _Constellation_, just not with the Premiere kit. It has to be the _Enterprise_!


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree!!...


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Open it up! Open it you magnificent SOB and take all the pictures!!! 

Living vicariously through you 1701 club guys cause I'm poor? Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Congrats on being the first!!
(Or at least the first to post about it).


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

My UPS info still says nothing


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

jgoldsack said:


> My UPS info still says nothing


Mine also says that, but congrats on getting yours...Enjoy and thanks for the pics


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Woohooo! This is a dream come true!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Did the kit come with grid lines?










Runs and hides.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Did the kit come with grid lines?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the kit does have grid lines as modelman Tom explained in his videos when he did his review of the kit sometime ago...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Grid lines AND grid rings! :tongue:


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

idman said:


> the kit does have grid lines as modelman Tom explained in his videos when he did his review of the kit sometime ago...


I think he was just kidding around.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I decided to open it! I got #1539. 

For the record, my order number was #601, so there is no correlation between order number and the number on the Certificate of Authenticity. By the way, I wouldn't hold my breath that I'd be getting #1 or #1701. I have a feeling those have found a place safe inside the archives of Round 2 for future purposes (charity auction? in-house collector?)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

idman said:


> the kit does have grid lines as modelman Tom explained in his videos when he did his review of the kit sometime ago...




Don't think I've seen that video. Any idea where I can find it?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

GSaum said:


> I think he was just kidding around.


What's your opinion of the grid lines? Are you okay with what they've done, or are you filling them in?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So, since I don't got no way of ordering anything online when in the you know what will these show up in local hoby shops???????? Soon I hope!!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Don't think I've seen that video. Any idea where I can find it?


'It'? 'Them'!  
Thirteen videos all told at a dash under 2hrs play time. All told. 

Here's the thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373586

Here's the direct YT playlist.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdIM6FPRI7Y9WAAl7bOCEUplZk1xL6VV0


----------



## Rahn (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine is due to arrive Wednesday.

I am another that would have preferred the grid lines not to have been engraved. I saw them as a surface detail, much like the registration markings... not a dimensional detail.

But, having them engraved and considering them as panel lines, I would have liked to have had the other panel lines that you sometimes see represented going around the secondary hull, nacelles and down the neck. I feel that would have balanced it out a bit more to my liking.

Since I do not feel I could cleanly add these other lines, I will be looking to fill the grid.

I will be waiting with anticipation to see how the pros accomplish the filling, particularly the lower primary hull.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine still not showing any updates. I am getting really concerned. I ordered this on 11/2 and I only have a tracking number stating a label was created. I am beginning to wonder if I will even get this, this week.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> What's your opinion of the grid lines? Are you okay with what they've done, or are you filling them in?


I really don't want this thread to become YET ANOTHER discussion of this, but my opinion is that I really can go either way. They look pretty fine (as in small) on the kit, and that's without primer or paint, which will likely make them even more subtle. I don't know if I'll fill them with putty or leave them. Guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

I guess the reason why I'm not too concerned at the moment is I have two other projects on the launchpad: The Pegasus Martian War Machine from the '53 film and the R2 AMT Klingon BoP. These two kits will be my first foray into lighting kits and I just received the lighting kit for the Martian War Machine from VooDooFX. I plan on using that experience to create my own lighting effects for the Bird of Prey. My hope is the experience lighting those two kits will come in handy when I tackle the TOS Big E


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Model Man said:


> 'It'? 'Them'!
> Thirteen videos all told at a dash under 2hrs play time. All told.
> 
> Here's the thread.
> ...





Thanks for that. Looks a winner from those videos.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Rahn said:


> Mine is due to arrive Wednesday.
> 
> I am another that would have preferred the grid lines not to have been engraved. I saw them as a surface detail, much like the registration markings... not a dimensional detail.
> 
> ...





I'm one of those that prefers engraved lines but I agree that it would have been nice to see more of them around the hull etc. 

Still looks like a superb kit though and the grid lines look pretty fine.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Mine still not showing any updates. I am getting really concerned. I ordered this on 11/2 and I only have a tracking number stating a label was created. I am beginning to wonder if I will even get this, this week.


Mine still Just shows lable printed too I got a shipping email from autoworld but my account still says processing


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> What's your opinion of the grid lines? Are you okay with what they've done, or are you filling them in?


Okay, I've taken a closer look at the kit, and here's what I have to say about those grid lines:

I didn't even notice them at first. They are super, SUPER subtle. Even though I won't be building this kit for a while, I've already decided that the grid lines are staying put. They are a small piece of detail that is hardly even noticeable from a moderate distance. After primer and paint, they will all but disappear.

One other note: this kit is SOLID. This is not the quality of an AMT/ERTL Enterprise. The plastic is thick and very sturdy. Feel confident about your purchase, folks. This baby is well, WELL worth the price (and the wait!)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

idman said:


> the kit does have grid lines as modelman Tom explained in his videos when he did his review of the kit sometime ago...


Thanks idman.

I was kidding. 
I worked on the kit.

Not to start the grid line debate (and risk getting a thread sut down) but I wonder how this would work.....

Take a pencil and grind the graphite into a powder (or take graphite powder - duh!) and then treat it like a pastel.

Work it into the grid lines like a pastel.

The benefit might be a best of both worlds situation.
You'd have the color and quality of the pencil lead and it would fill in the grid lines a bit.
Plus it would take a lot of the guess work out of it and be more consistant in thickness than a pencil.

I haven't tried it - just thinking with my typing fingers.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Thanks idman.
> 
> I was kidding.
> I worked on the kit.
> ...


OOPs my bad..My praise to you sir 4 helping put out such a great kit :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Thanks idman.
> 
> I was kidding.
> I worked on the kit.
> ...




Great idea, should work in theory. I'll keep that one in mind.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Thanks idman.
> 
> I was kidding.
> I worked on the kit.
> ...


I was actually thinking of something similar, but not using a pencil, because that would be too dark and call too much attention to itself.

Rather, something closer to the hull color, so that you'd be left with the subtle suggestion of the grid without having it jump out at you and blow the illusion of scale.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Captain April said:


> I was actually thinking of something similar, but not using a pencil, because that would be too dark and call too much attention to itself.
> 
> Rather, something closer to the hull color, so that you'd be left with the subtle suggestion of the grid without having it jump out at you and blow the illusion of scale.


I'm thinking a wash with a slightly darker color than the hull to maintain the subtlety of the grid.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Feeling a bit envious guys! I plan to get one myself someday! Please post your pics!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

got mine


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

pagni said:


> got mine


got mine also #819


----------



## isd804 (Jul 7, 2005)

Where are the kits being shipped from? Indiana? California? I spent the extra $28 on USPS Priority in an attempt to make sure I received the order before leaving on Thanksgiving holiday, as I didn't care to have it sitting on my front step over the next week. 

I received a shipping notification from someone at Round 2 last Friday, but the delivery confirmation number is untrackable, USPS does not acknowledge they ever received the item for shipping, and the Autoworld site indicates my order status is "Processing". So far, I'm not excited about this experience.

#416. Also strange that these aren't being shipped out in the same order the item orders were placed.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Almost Gone*

I just ordered mine. I was 1542. Only 159 left!!


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

isd804 said:


> Where are the kits being shipped from? Indiana? California? I spent the extra $28 on USPS Priority in an attempt to make sure I received the order before leaving on Thanksgiving holiday, as I didn't care to have it sitting on my front step over the next week.
> 
> I received a shipping notification from someone at Round 2 last Friday, but the delivery confirmation number is untrackable, USPS does not acknowledge they ever received the item for shipping, and the Autoworld site indicates my order status is "Processing". So far, I'm not excited about this experience.
> 
> #416. Also strange that these aren't being shipped out in the same order the item orders were placed.


The orders on Autoworld are being shipped by UPS, not the USPS (which isn't even an option). Try looking up your tracking number on the UPS website. From what I can tell, the orders are being shipped from Fife, WA, which is about 2 hours north of where I live (and thus why I was among the first to receive the kit, even though I opted for the free shipping option).


----------



## engineermrscott (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,
Got #95 on cert. today. WOW WOW WOW!!!
Very impresive.
As soon as I can get the lights, it will be built.
Still pondering hull color. My Cut-Away looks great in white w/satin clear,(did the grids w/exacto after first clear coat, and rubbed grey chalk in grids before last clear coat).
Yes, the 11ft. is grey, but it was under bright lights when filmed, looked white on tv.
Refit/A are white?? Yea D IS grey...
I want to build as model of "prototype", not filming model. White?
LLAP,
John


----------



## isd804 (Jul 7, 2005)

GSaum said:


> The orders on Autoworld are being shipped by UPS, not the USPS (which isn't even an option). Try looking up your tracking number on the UPS website. From what I can tell, the orders are being shipped from Fife, WA, which is about 2 hours north of where I live (and thus why I was among the first to receive the kit, even though I opted for the free shipping option).


Well, I have an email from [email protected] with a subject line that Auto World has sent me a package. The email is formatted from Stamps.com and contains the following text (I edited out my address for obvious reasons):

Shipment Details

Mailing Date:	11/9/2012
Est. Delivery:	1-3 days
Service:	Priority Mail (R)
Signature:	Not Required
Tracking:	9405511201080292084065

When I placed my order USPS Priority Shipping was indeed an option I saw (maybe you didn't see it). I've emailed "jsmith" but have no idea who that is, and I've never received a reply. The tracking number shows that the item has never been received by the USPS. 

I live in Oregon, just south of you, really, and find this whole experience a little strange. What makes you believe they don't ship USPS? A UPS tracking number usually - in my experience - starts with a 1 and has a Z in it. The number I got in the email doesn't even look like a UPS number to me. And, it's not recognized by the UPS website, regardless. 

It would really suck to wait all this time, pay the $178, and NEVER receive anything...


----------



## roboterkampf (Jun 29, 2010)

Just FINALLY talked to some one. Yes - if you ordered USPS your order was held for a WEEK. They refunded my shipping for both the premiere kit and the accessory packs order I placed. The guy on the phone said they're probably discontinuing USPS as an option.

Because they SUUUUUUCK.


----------



## roboterkampf (Jun 29, 2010)

Call and ask for a refund on shipping. 1-888-910-2889 (press 2 to talk to a human) 



isd804 said:


> Where are the kits being shipped from? Indiana? California? I spent the extra $28 on USPS Priority in an attempt to make sure I received the order before leaving on Thanksgiving holiday, as I didn't care to have it sitting on my front step over the next week.
> 
> I received a shipping notification from someone at Round 2 last Friday, but the delivery confirmation number is untrackable, USPS does not acknowledge they ever received the item for shipping, and the Autoworld site indicates my order status is "Processing". So far, I'm not excited about this experience.
> 
> #416. Also strange that these aren't being shipped out in the same order the item orders were placed.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

eradicator178 said:


> I just ordered mine. I was 1542. Only 159 left!!


Those numbers don't equate to Enterprise orders. I ordered mine a week ago and I was number 1703...

And yipee - just got my tracking number for mine; looks like I get it Wednesday, just in time for Thanksgiving - yet another reason to be thankful!

:hat:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

engineermrscott said:


> Hi all,
> Got #95 on cert. today. WOW WOW WOW!!!
> Very impresive.
> As soon as I can get the lights, it will be built.
> ...


How about this............

Just as all ships are bare metal when built, then painted, how about someone doing the ship in the complex aztec pattern of the refit.
Then have work bee's starting to paint her gray and putting the markings on.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! Mine will be here tomorrow afternoon!!! :thumbsup:

Weird thing is I never received a shipping email with the tracking number. My order still says "Processing" on the AutoWorld site. But, on a whim I hit the "edit/view order" button. And the shipping notice and tracking number were there. It left Fife, WA on Wednesday and will arrive here tomorrow. I opted for the two day shipping cuz I couldn't stand the wait.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> How about this............
> 
> Just as all ships are bare metal when built, then painted, how about someone doing the ship in the complex aztec pattern of the refit.
> Then have work bee's starting to paint her gray and putting the markings on.


Now that would make a nifty space dock diorama. Use the buffing metal paints. Buff the panels in different directions to get an aztec pattern. Very tedious work... But it would look sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## isd804 (Jul 7, 2005)

roboterkampf said:


> Call and ask for a refund on shipping. 1-888-910-2889 (press 2 to talk to a human)


Heya Jason, I called earlier and the person I spoke to said he needed to call the warehouse and would call me back in a few minutes. I'm still waiting on that call... Subsequently, I PMd Jamie and he pointed me to a Round 2 email address.

I should also note that the support email addy on the Autoworld site bounces email as undeliverable...

Allan


----------



## isd804 (Jul 7, 2005)

roboterkampf said:


> Just FINALLY talked to some one. Yes - if you ordered USPS your order was held for a WEEK. They refunded my shipping for both the premiere kit and the accessory packs order I placed. The guy on the phone said they're probably discontinuing USPS as an option.
> 
> Because they SUUUUUUCK.


Did you receive your kit????


----------



## roboterkampf (Jun 29, 2010)

Allan!
No, I have not - it literally shipped today. USPS finally updated after one week of nuttin - according tot he tracking number (which was generated last week!!) it's finally in the hands of USPS and is in Washington State, so I'll get it in a week or so? I should have elected for the free shipping and I would have gotten it by now. Like I said, the Autoworld fella said they are probably nixing the USPS option, since it's so poor.


----------



## isd804 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ah, well hopefully my vapor-tracking number will become active, shortly.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Got my kit last night.
All I can say is it was worth the wait!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Mine is out for delivery, I will have to tonight!!!! OOOOMMMMGGGGG! :woohoo:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Mine should be in by Monday.
I told my wife she didn't need to get me any Christmas present.
I already bought it for myself!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Woke up extra early today to check the Big E status. Out for delivery TODAY!
Sooo...I decided that there would be NO WORK TODAY except for filling in grid lines!:thumbsup:
Having me a grid lines party, Becks (its German for breakfast) on tap for anyone who wants a go at the bottom saucer with some bondo spot putty!
Seriously, I'm in Old Bridge NJ just PM me!
Happy, happy day today!:thumbsup::dude::wave:


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

*Regarding the hull texture*

Comments have already been made in regards to the texture of the plastic that makes up the saucer. As I was looking over the kit last night, I noticed that the two "wedges" that are at the 9:00 and 3:00 positions (opposite one another) are actually smoother than the rest. Has anyone else noticed this? I'm curious if its just my kit or if its all of them.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I just checked and my Enterprise will arrive Monday. Now as I said before it is an Xmas present so I can't open it until Xmas but it is nice to know it will be here shortly. Now I just have to decide whether to spring for all the extras which I probably will. I'd like to do this one up in all its glory!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish I looked a little mroe around the site before ordering as I found this freebie!

http://www.autoworldstore.com/MPC_Aluminum_Sign_p/mpcsign.htm

The statement makes it sound like it's automatically included with all $100+ orders no matter what, but there is the add to cart button too. It doesn't sound like people re finding one in their 1701 orders... 

Would be a cool thing to have around the work room to be sure!


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's $20 - it's just the shipping that is free with any purchase over $99. That would be cool if it was free, but it's pretty big at 20 1/2 x 7 3/4, I can't see something like that being a freebie...


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Model Man said:


> Wish I looked a little mroe around the site before ordering as I found this freebie!
> 
> http://www.autoworldstore.com/MPC_Aluminum_Sign_p/mpcsign.htm
> 
> ...


For a 150 bucks they should include one of those neat Lemans Racing Jackets with the MPC or AMT logo.

I may just get one of those!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

GSaum said:


> Comments have already been made in regards to the texture of the plastic that makes up the saucer. As I was looking over the kit last night, I noticed that the two "wedges" that are at the 9:00 and 3:00 positions (opposite one another) are actually smoother than the rest. Has anyone else noticed this? I'm curious if its just my kit or if its all of them.


Looking at the 1/1000 refit closely (like under my 'scope closely!) the recessed "grid line" channels are glass-smooth on the bottom surface, while the surrounding raised panels have that pebble texture.

Just speculating, but I wonder if the grid lines are created by selectively hitting the tooling with a laser (or other method) to precisely etch away all but the grid lines; the etched areas become raised panels (leaving the smooth original surface as the "grid lines") in the final molding. The pulsing of the laser creating the pebble texture...

Maybe they started to polish-out the tooling but couldn't continue, or maybe the etching parameters were a little different for those areas you mention. Just guessing!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GSaum said:


> Comments have already been made in regards to the texture of the plastic that makes up the saucer. As I was looking over the kit last night, I noticed that the two "wedges" that are at the 9:00 and 3:00 positions (opposite one another) are actually smoother than the rest. Has anyone else noticed this? I'm curious if its just my kit or if its all of them.




There seems to be a texture on a lot of new models coming out. I got a Hobbyboss Corsair a while back and there's a texture on that too. Maybe it's something to do with the way moulds are made in China now.

You expect to see a texture on tanks but not on models like this or aeroplanes.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Its odd though, because all the rest of the parts are smooth. Its just the saucer that has the texture. Its something to do with the way they made those molds...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nova Designs said:


> Its odd though, because all the rest of the parts are smooth. Its just the saucer that has the texture. Its something to do with the way they made those molds...





That seems to be the case with a few kits I've seen recently. I have to say I don't like it on something like this or aircraft. The hulls/saucers etc should be smooth.

I even saw it on a Peugeot model car kit a while back. On the body but I can't remember the maunfacturer. Imagine trying to get a smooth glossy finish on that.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder if this surface texture is the byproduct of using a cheaper type of steel for the molds? Or, the molds just aren't being polished enough? No big deal though, a few swipes with ultra grit sandpaper and were good to go!

Ooh, I see Gary K down below. Will you be at Wonderfest next year? Will you sign my Premiere box?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

GSaum said:


> Comments have already been made in regards to the texture of the plastic that makes up the saucer. As I was looking over the kit last night, I noticed that the two "wedges" that are at the 9:00 and 3:00 positions (opposite one another) are actually smoother than the rest. Has anyone else noticed this? I'm curious if its just my kit or if its all of them.


Its like that on mine too. No matter, fill, sand, repeat.
As far as the texture, R2 said is was impossible to polish out the sections in between the grid lines or something to that effect. Again, no matter, fill, sand, repeat!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Just got a call from my wife... IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!!!

Gosh, I'm suddenly feeling ill....:freak: I must go home and rest... :wave:

WOOHOO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Arrived!  #440.


----------



## LFancey (Jun 26, 2012)

I am order number 1695. I do realize this has nothing to do with model number. Just needed an opening line.

Been lurking here for months. I joined the 1701 club wait list late September early October 2012. Got my invitation to buy a little after midnight 11/15 and purchased it.

I figure it will be here sometime after the holiday.

Cheers,
Lee


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine arrived today. I was order #537 and got kit #71. Have not had much time to look at it yet but it looks great!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Got mine today. Kit number was 9 hundred and something. Didn't matter to me since I plan to build it anyway.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This thing is FRIGGIN' AWESOME!!! I can't believe how well designed this model is. I've never seen anything like it 40 years of model building. Major kudos to the Round2 team. You guys really did your homework, and knocked it out of the park! :thumbsup:

My oldest son is my Star Trek buddy. We both love TOS better than the rest. He and I opened it together and just drooled all over it. We're both very excited to see it come together.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Certificate #352 (Order #237) arrived at the "Austin Starfleet Yard Annex" early this afternoon. Assembly won't commence until after the first of the year though. I still need to get the light kit, photoetch, weathering decals, and any other goodies R2 and 3rd party folks come up with for this kit. Not to mention paints, brushes (air and regular), adhesives, etc. I've been out of this hobby for so long that I'm essentially starting from scratch. I've been lurking here learning from all of you for the last couple of years to ease myself back into it. I've got a closet full of unbuilt kits waiting for me!


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> Got mine today. Kit number was 9 hundred and something. Didn't matter to me since I plan to build it anyway.


Opus,
Mine arrives tuesday, and i am also in austin :

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 11/20/2012, By End of Day
Last Location:
Departed - Hermiston, OR, United States, Thursday, 11/15/2012 



gus


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Time for Hanger Flyin'*

I just couldn't resist. Heck, ya gotta do dry fit-up tests, right? I'm even more impressed with this model now. The fit of the parts is excellent. Without any glue she stands up proud. Hardly any drooping. Once glued up, she'll be straight as an arrow forever. This model is a total dream come true. And, with the lighting package it'll exceed any expectations I ever had for this model.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Even incomplete you can see that she's gonna' be a beauty. I don't know how to say it any other way but that it just looks _right_. It looks more like the _Enterprise _than any other model I've ever seen. My model should be here Monday. First time I've ever wanted a weekend to fly by!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> I don't know how to say it any other way but that it just looks _right_.


Amen, Brother Fozzie.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> Even incomplete you can see that she's gonna' be a beauty. I don't know how to say it any other way but that it just looks _right_. It looks more like the _Enterprise _than any other model I've ever seen. My model should be here Monday. First time I've ever wanted a weekend to fly by!


I know what you mean. You're gonna love it!!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Still waiting for the notice that mine shipped. I ordered it Nov 9 at 7:19 pm
was order #1163 I suppose that they have their work cut out for them in
the next few weeks.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

You might try just logging into your Autoworld account and review your order. Hit View or Change and the tracking number may be listed there.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nova Designs said:


> Its odd though, because all the rest of the parts are smooth. Its just the saucer that has the texture. Its something to do with the way they made those molds...


In one of my last review vids, I read Jamie's comments on the matter. The basic gist was that due to the gridlines, the factory couldn't get as fine a polish on the saucer as they did on the rest of the ship. If they didn't do the gridlines at all, they could have polished the saucer better. It's been a while since I did that video, so my memory isn't sharp. So, if you hate gridlines, you have a double-whammy to contend with. If you are impartial or like the gridlines, then you just have to sand the surface down -very carefully around the lower hull details.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Model Man said:


> In one of my last review vids, I read Jamie's comments on the matter. The basic gist was that due to the gridlines, the factory couldn't get as fine a polish on the saucer as they did on the rest of the ship. If they didn't do the gridlines at all, they could have polished the saucer better. It's been a while since I did that video, so my memory isn't sharp. So, if you hate gridlines, you have a double-whammy to contend with. If you are impartial or like the gridlines, then you just have to sand the surface down -very carefully around the lower hull details.




But how come I've got some Tamiya and Hasegawa kits that have very fine lines and the plastic is very smooth without any texture?


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> Even incomplete you can see that she's gonna' be a beauty. I don't know how to say it any other way but that it just looks _right_. It looks more like the _Enterprise _than any other model I've ever seen. My model should be here Monday. First time I've ever wanted a weekend to fly by!


That's what I thought when Tom first posted the videos of it taped up. Particularly underneath the saucer. And I think I used the very words, "It just looks right."


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> But how come I've got some Tamiya and Hasegawa kits that have very fine lines and the plastic is very smooth without any texture?


Different methods, suppliers, price point?


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Havok69 said:


> You might try just logging into your Autoworld account and review your order. Hit View or Change and the tracking number may be listed there.


Thanks Havoc I checked and it says the order is being processed.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

SteveR said:


> Different methods, suppliers, price point?





Probably. Maybe it's something to do with making cheaper moulds? The problem I noticed with the Corsair is that spraying paint over it seems to amplify the texture not hide it even after sanding it for ages. I remember seeing some modellers complaining about it on a Mustang a while back because they wanted to do a natural metal finish.

I haven't got one yet but maybe it's not so bad on the Enterprise though.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> Even incomplete you can see that she's gonna' be a beauty. I don't know how to say it any other way but that it just looks _right_. It looks more like the _Enterprise _than any other model I've ever seen. My model should be here Monday. First time I've ever wanted a weekend to fly by!


I thought the exact same thing this weekend. Mine comes tomorrow. A short 3 day week with 4 days to play with the Big E . Priceless


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Location Date Local Time Activity 
Lawnside, NJ, United States 11/19/2012 6:55 A.M. Out For Delivery 
Lawnside, NJ, United States 11/18/2012 11:31 P.M. Arrival Scan 
Parsippany, NJ, United States 11/18/2012 9:36 P.M. Departure Scan 
11/18/2012 2:28 P.M. Arrival Scan 

Woohoo Mini Xmas to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

It's good to see the east coast is finally getting their kits. I get mine Wednesday; can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Today!*

Mine should be out for delivery now, and on the porch waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The Universe works in mysterious ways.

My Big E is scheduled to be delivered today. This weekend my wife mockingly said, "I can't believe you're not taking Monday off to wait for it." I say "mockingly" because we are currently in the middle of a "go-live event" and I am working 13+ hour days, 5-6 days a week and she knows that I can't take any time off.

Enter the Universe...

This morning I woke up with strep throat. Doc sent me home with antibiotics and said I was contagious until I have been on the meds for 24 hours. Since I work at a medical facility, I can't stay on premises while contagious so...well, here I sit listening for the UPS truck!

The Universe works in mysterious ways...and my wife is wondering how I managed this.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

My order, placed on the 15th, still says "processing"....


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

robiwon said:


> My order, placed on the 15th, still says "processing"....


So does mine and it is supposed to be delivered today. That doesn't mean much. Click on it to drill down and see if you have a tracking number yet.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

mine is out for delivery today, should be waiting for me when i get home.

It's going to be a long afternoon.


Got it !

# 941 of 1701


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The E gle has landed at my front door. Now the longest 5 hour wait from work of my life :drunk:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Fozzie said:


> The Universe works in mysterious ways.
> 
> My Big E is scheduled to be delivered today. This weekend my wife mockingly said, "I can't believe you're not taking Monday off to wait for it." I say "mockingly" because we are currently in the middle of a "go-live event" and I am working 13+ hour days, 5-6 days a week and she knows that I can't take any time off.
> 
> ...


Great story! One of the few times you want to be sick. Get well soon, and enjoy your kit!


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine arrived. Haven't opened it yet. Looking forward to it, to say the least!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The _Enterprise _just docked at my house...#290 of 1701.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

*UGHHH!!!!!*

Saddle Brook, NJ, United States 11/19/2012 1:02 P.M. The customer was not available on the 1st attempt. A 2nd attempt will be made.

*Curse you UPS!!!!*


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I put the two main pieces of the dish together loosely and couldn't believe the weight--so I took it to my postal scale.

1 lb. 6.5 ozs

Whoa.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Recording ship arrival, Dear.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's not all gonna fit back in that box...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

John P said:


> Recording ship arrival, Dear.


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> Recording ship arrival, Dear.


Capt. Kruge got one?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*cool jp,...I wont build mine until I see what you do *

*I GOT #275 OF 1701 TODAY TOO !*


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

robiwon said:


> My order, placed on the 15th, still says "processing"....


Ditto. No 'drill-down' tracking info yet.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

#994 of 1701 just opened. Pics on here are great, but wait to you feel the weight of the box as you hold it for the first time. The parts are huge too. you cant comprehend the great pics on here once you open it up and see it with your own eyes. Truly a masterpiece:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine arrived today although I can't do anything but look at the box yet as it is an Xmas present. Now how do you tell what number of the 1701 you have? I see the premier edition sticker on the front but can't seem to find what number it is. Or is that based on your order for the kit from Round 2? Curious, let me know guys.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Mine arrived today although I can't do anything but look at the box yet as it is an Xmas present. Now how do you tell what number of the 1701 you have? I see the premier edition sticker on the front but can't seem to find what number it is. Or is that based on your order for the kit from Round 2? Curious, let me know guys.


The certificate is in with the decals


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

So you must open it! Use a sharp knife and then tape it closed again - they'll never know...


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Got mine. Very heavy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice box art!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah it really is, I think I and going to carefully flatten and frame the box art.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

*All I got was a rock.*

I came home to this. I feel like Charlie Brown on Halloween.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Got mine today (the same day UPS tracking estimated)! I have not taken it out of the box but VERY happy it is here. I was order #934.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

My kit arrived today. The shrink wrap did not stay on for long! First impression is the thick, rigid plastic used. Very tough and should hold up well without warps (pun). Grid lines on upper saucer are petite. Thanks! Never thought I'd think it but I might go all first pilot on this bad boy. My little girl liked box art but wondered why I want to build a trash can lid!!

Thanks a million Jamie, Gary, and all! It's a beauty. Matt jefferies is up there grinning!!!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

UPS is showing my Big E is in town however since I rerouted it via UPS MyChoice I'm not sure if that means it's at the UPS store waiting for pickup or at another location waiting to be transported to the UPS store I'm picking it up at. I guess I'll check again after work, by then I may have the Ready to Pickup e-mail.

Am I the only one planning to keep this as a collectable, I may not even open the shipping box. I have the unopened club shirt in the closet of the unstarteds. I only wish I had the foresight to print out the club e-mails before round 2 stopped hosting the pictures in the early ones.

I do plan on doing at least one build, but they will be the standard edition the first of which should be arriving next week with lighting kit assuming they're shipping now. I'm not sure if my 2nd one will be a kit bash or a test build for some lighting concepts.


Best,
Bill


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Five days since placing order and still "processing"? I'll be emailing them today...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

wjplenge said:


> Am I the only one planning to keep this as a collectable, I may not even open the shipping box.
> 
> Best,
> Bill


Me too. Not even opening the shipping box. It helps all the photos of someone else opening their box. I did wear the blue t-shirt as it's cool.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Got mine yesterday from CultTVMan! Wow! What an incredible model kit! The details and the features are really something. Now I'm waiting for the lighting kit.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Five days since placing order and still "processing"? I'll be emailing them today...


mine still says processing and i got mine yesterday. You have to go in to view edit order and the tracking number was in there


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. Order #263. Enterprise #760. The old man's eyes boggled. "It's like the fourth of July. It's indescribably beautiful." Seriously, every feature on this kit just looks right. This feels like the Enterprise I grew up watching on TV. This one will be a 2nd Pilot version. I have a standard kit on order along with the accessory set from my LHS for the production version. 

Others have reported warped saucers and heavy sink marks - I found neither of these on my kit. There are some very shallow sink marks on the secondary hull and nacelles but a little primer and sanding will remove them.

BTW, Robiwon, I placed my order on the 2nd and it said "processing" until the 10th. Then I got the shipping notice and tracking number. They are just very slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Mine's Here!*



wjplenge said:


> Am I the only one planning to keep this as a collectable, I may not even open the shipping box. I have the unopened club shirt in the closet of the unstarteds. I only wish I had the foresight to print out the club e-mails before round 2 stopped hosting the pictures in the early ones.
> 
> I do plan on doing at least one build, but they will be the standard edition ...


The UPS guy dropped it off around 8:00PM. The box is HEAVY! I'm still wrestling with whether or not to open it.

Tom


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I went into the edit order and there is no tracking info there either. Oh well, I'll just sit and wait since their email does not work either.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

ffejG said:


> Others have reported warped saucers and heavy sink marks - I found neither of these on my kit. There are some very shallow sink marks on the secondary hull and nacelles but a little primer and sanding will remove them.


I went over mine with a fine toothed comb yesterday and found no significant sink marks nor warpage. The worst I found were a few scuff marks on the dish which will disappear once I start prepping and painting it.

Test fitted a few pieces. The B/C deck really hugs the saucer top. Practically no seam. The nacelles will need a little putty work on the seam, but nothing too hard, ditto the secondary hull.

Really like what I have seen so far. What a kit!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ffejG said:


> Got mine yesterday. Order #263. Enterprise #760. The old man's eyes boggled. "It's like the fourth of July. It's indescribably beautiful." Seriously, every feature on this kit just looks right. This feels like the Enterprise I grew up watching on TV. This one will be a 2nd Pilot version. I have a standard kit on order along with the accessory set from my LHS for the production version.
> 
> Others have reported warped saucers and heavy sink marks - I found neither of these on my kit. There are some very shallow sink marks on the secondary hull and nacelles but a little primer and sanding will remove them.
> 
> BTW, Robiwon, I placed my order on the 2nd and it said "processing" until the 10th. Then I got the shipping notice and tracking number. They are just very slow.


Its a major award


----------



## MasterAnubis (Oct 1, 2011)

robiwon said:


> I went into the edit order and there is no tracking info there either. Oh well, I'll just sit and wait since their email does not work either.


I'm in the same boat. My saving grace is that I'm having my kids wrap it up for me for Christmas. So, I need to be patient anyway. 



I'm having a hard time thinking AW will get any more of my bussiness though.

-Shawn


----------



## shabo451 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Got it finally*

Also got mine yesterday and still debating whether to open it or save it as a collectible. 

I did notice a few on ebay. Found it odd that one seller had two of them and is selling them for (what I'd consider) an outrageous amount. One's $899 and the other is $1000. My guess is he ordered under two names or had a buddy set up an account.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm waiting for UPS. The delivery notice stated that they would reattempt delivery between 10 and noon. I'm glad I got "sick" and had to stay home from work today.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

ffejG said:


> Got mine yesterday. Order #263. Enterprise #760. The old man's eyes boggled. "It's like the fourth of July. It's indescribably beautiful."


YES! That was exactly how I felt. Think our better halves will let us put it "right in the front room window"?


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

GSaum said:


> YES! That was exactly how I felt. Think our better halves will let us put it "right in the front room window"?


Yes, it really is our major award.

If I did put it in the front window it would probably end with another exchange from the movie - she:"We're out of glue." he:"You used all the glue on purpose!"


----------



## wayvryder (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine was marked "Frah-gee-lay". Must be Italian.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ffejG said:


> Yes, it really is our major award.
> 
> If I did put it in the front window it would probably end with another exchange from the movie - she:"We're out of glue." he:"You used all the glue on purpose!"


Not a finger


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

GSaum said:


> YES! That was exactly how I felt. Think our better halves will let us put it "right in the front room window"?


As a kid, I left a freshly finished 18" 1701 laying on its port side in our front window one summer morning so passerbys would see how cool I was. 

When I got home that afternoon, it had 'rolled over' as both pylons and neck softened and then solidified. I can still see its' flopped-over body now, some 35yrs later. Wish I had a picture so you all could see it! lol. So, I got another the next day.


----------



## Sector1001 (Jul 19, 2011)

Received mine Friday, #1678 of 1701.
No sink marks and sauser fits together great.(anyone have an issue with the sauser going together check if the pins may have been long or their receiving sockets may need to be drilled out only a 1/32 so the pins go all the way in.)
But I didnt have that issue,Now just waiting for a light kit and assemble shall begin.
Thank you all at Round2 and all others involved with bringing this kit to us.
Now if i pick up a standard edition I can consider an Akula bash maybe with lights aswell.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

GSaum said:


> YES! That was exactly how I felt. Think our better halves will let us put it "right in the front room window"?


I'm hoping some "better halves" will post their own builds! We could always do with more awesome lady modelers.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Carl_G said:


> I'm hoping some "better halves" will post their own builds! We could always do with more awesome lady modelers.


Well, mine's not a "lady", and while he's built a few models in the past, his creative skills are more into cake decorating and quilting. As soon as a thread for those topics starts up, I'll make sure to post pictures of his work.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Carl_G said:


> I'm hoping some "better halves" will post their own builds! We could always do with more awesome lady modelers.


Absolutely. The wife is kinda "meh" about this model, and it's all I can talk about. Hopefully once I start building it with the lights it will get her interested. After all, who can resist blinky lights? I'd love to get her building something, she's great at craft painting and I think those skills would translate well into model building.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Model Man said:


> As a kid, I left a freshly finished 18" 1701 laying on its port side in our front window one summer morning so passerbys would see how cool I was.
> 
> When I got home that afternoon, it had 'rolled over' as both pylons and neck softened and then solidified. I can still see its' flopped-over body now, some 35yrs later. Wish I had a picture so you all could see it! lol. So, I got another the next day.


I had a similar experience in 1969 with a model car kit. My cousins had pooled their money and bought a "67 Chevelle SS 396, I found and built a model of the car and painted it to match their car. I decided that the way to show it to them would be to place it on the dash of their car while they were at work so that is what I did as I left to go to school one morning. After sitting in the sun all day, there was not much left but an almost unrecognizable blob of plastic that had stuck to the dash because some of the plastic had oozed into the speaker grill. My cousins were not real happy but they still laugh about my model car blob today.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm still looking out the window looking for the UPS man. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

According to UPS mine was delivered today; I'm on my way home in 5 minutes to find out (and in all likelihood, the missus took delivery, so I'll probably be getting the "And what did you order _*NOW*_?!" routine...).


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, just got home...*IT'S HERE!!!*

I got #411 (and an eye roll from my wife, but at least my 6-year-old son is interested...).


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Even with the redirect to be held at the UPS store mine arrived today. For those watching time lines for comparison mine went

11/9 Paid
11/9 Received Shipped e-mail from AW However the order was in processing status and
11/14 is when UPS shows the package as being picked up.
11/20 Package delivered

Friday I'll be paying for my standard edition preorder with accesories at CultTVman, hopefully that will arrive by the next weekend.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Havok69 said:


> Absolutely. The wife is kinda "meh" about this model, and it's all I can talk about. Hopefully once I start building it with the lights it will get her interested. After all, who can resist blinky lights? I'd love to get her building something, she's great at craft painting and I think those skills would translate well into model building.


My wife is practically begging me to help build the big E. We're going to build a D together and the AMT reissue kit first.... I'm not sure what I'm going to have her do, but she's creative, has steady hands, good eyes (not to mention gorgeous) and takes direction very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Ups just pulled up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I received #362 of 1701. Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

...and I didn't pay attention to how the parts were packed. That lid will never go on flush again.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha! Same here.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> My wife is practically begging me to help build the big E. We're going to build a D together and the AMT reissue kit first.... I'm not sure what I'm going to have her do, but she's creative, has steady hands, good eyes (not to mention gorgeous) and takes direction very well. :thumbsup:


Now that's true love! You got a keeper!


----------



## Parrot5150 (May 24, 2011)

Bernard Guignar said:


> Thanks Havoc I checked and it says the order is being processed.


mine said the same thing, but it also said it had shipped, and so now I couldn't change it. No tracking number though!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Read carefully, it says that it has either shipped *or *it has reached the final stages of processing and you can't edit the order.

It's their way of saying "it may have shipped so stop asking and just wait". I'll never order from Autoworld again. I'll call them today and see if I can talk to a real person. How good is a company whose email for contacting them doesn't even work?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I will NEVER order from Autoworld again. I don't think they handled this well at all.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

robiwon said:


> Read carefully, it says that it has either shipped *or *it has reached the final stages of processing and you can't edit the order.
> 
> It's their way of saying "it may have shipped so stop asking and just wait". I'll never order from Autoworld again. I'll call them today and see if I can talk to a real person. How good is a company whose email for contacting them doesn't even work?


Any word? Maybe they get two weeks off for TGiving and that's why nothing's happened yet.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

#182 of 1701!

UPS just dropped it off. Man it looks nice! I did not take anything out of the bags but I don't see any obvious sink marks or blemishes. The surface of the saucer is not bad at all and the grid lines are not bad. As said before They will probably disappear with priming/sanding.

I know this will sound silly, but boy is it BIG!


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

#30/1701. Im in love.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I ordered Nov 5 and it's still 'Processing'. No sign of a USPS tracking no.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Joeysaddress said:


> ...and I didn't pay attention to how the parts were packed. That lid will never go on flush again.


Ever since trying to re-pack the big C57D (not that pretty at all) I always grab the digicam and shoot each "layer" as I unpack a new kit, to keep track of the order and orientation. It works!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

GSaum said:


> Well, mine's not a "lady", and while he's built a few models in the past, his creative skills are more into cake decorating and quilting. As soon as a thread for those topics starts up, I'll make sure to post pictures of his work.


Mmmm, cake. 
I wish I knew how to do that stuff, any time I try cooking/baking it always turns out tasting good but looking "meh".


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine just arrived today! It's in excellent condition! #598 of 1701 order #295
Can't wait to get started on this overdue kit!
Mark


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

GSaum said:


> Now that's true love! You got a keeper!


She is, she's my soulmate.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Robiwon,
Having ordered the same morning as you, I just got my shipping notice email a few moments ago. Took one full week to do. Surprised to get the notice now as it is a holiday. Maybe the night shift just sent it as they clock out for their day.

Shipping from Portland OR to L.A. CA, it will not arrive until next Weds the 28th!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And I just got an email that I'm now allowed to order a second one if I want!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Just got the email shipping notice last night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have quick assembled pics on a WIP post. She is so sturdy and solid; just a little tape keeping her together

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=379271


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Model Man, I just checked the AW website. Mine has shipped as well! Delivery will be Friday the 30th!


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

I ordered mine on the 14th. Just got an email this morning that says I’ll get my Enterprise Tuesday the 27th.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought they were coming USPS, but they're shipping UPS?


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You must be a real true Star Trek OTS fan to have built all the starship models
like that.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't heard of any arriving by any method other that UPS except for one person who paid for priority mail delivery instead of "Free Ground" which seems to be UPS. I ordered another this morning through the 2nd Chance promotion and though USPS is easier for me I accepted the free ground. I either pay UPS $5 to reroute it for easier pick up or pay $13 to get it delivered via USPS.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. UPS, my bad...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Mine came Wednesday (11/21) via UPS. Ihad checked the AutoWorld Store.com website that morning and it still said 'Processing', so I had no idea of the treat waiting for me at home!!

The attached photo shows my Certificate. What a boxful of plastic!! I also received 2 Standard kits that I had ordered form CultTVMan back when he put them up for pre-order.

Larry


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Although my order is not the special 1701 club issue I just got an e-mail from CultTVman's Hobbyshop saying that my standard issue 1/350 Enterprise is on its way as of 3:41 pm Friday. 

It comes by way of the USPS's Priority Mail. I should have it here in Florida by Wendesday at the latest.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I couldn't decide what colors to wear, so...









And...









For my efforts on the WF2012 video, Jamie gave me the completely unexpected gift of an Artist Proof. One of 40 or fewer printed. While I've known for some months now, it was like a bolt out of the blue when he told me his intent.

Thank you very much, Jamie. I'm very happy and honored to have it!

#484/1701... So close to NCC-515. Darn! Maybe I'll do a Destroyer anyway.  
(Once the dang Moeb J2 is done! ...All the more reason to git biz-ayyyy!)


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I received my pick up slip from my PO late yesterday, my standard edition from CultTVman is in. I'll pick it up after work today and finally have a Big E to open, examine and drool over.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well good on you mate! Congrats for all your hard work on the videos! Even though I saw this at Wonderfest this year I still can't get over how big she is. Why does she seem bigger than the Refit? Must be the extra "fullness" of her engines.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Model Man said:


> For my efforts on the WF2012 video, Jamie gave me the completely unexpected gift of an Artist Proof. One of 40 or fewer printed. While I've known for some months now, it was like a bolt out of the blue when he told me his intent.
> 
> Thank you very much, Jamie. I'm very happy and honored to have it!
> 
> ...


Awesome! You deserve it for sure! Congrats, and thanks for your part in this project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

robiwon said:


> Why does she seem bigger than the Refit? Must be the extra "fullness" of her engines.


"I'd like to get my hands on her ample nacelles..."


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Checked status with the USPS site and my Std Edition was in Richmond, CA as of 6:24AM this morning. That about 30 miles north of me so I may get it this afternoon, probably when I'm at the dentist. Fingers crossed nobody steals it off my porch. It's raining like H-E-L-L today so hopefully that will discourage any thievery. We had one box stolen off our porch a year ago but it was an Amazon box delivered by a delivery service which made it more conspicuous than regular mail deliveries.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Ordered Nov 5, just arrived today (Nov 30). Canada Customs has apparently dinged me for $30 in HST. God, I REAAALLLLLYYYYY want to leave work early today!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

RossW said:


> Ordered Nov 5, just arrived today (Nov 30). Canada Customs has apparently dinged me for $30 in HST. God, I REAAALLLLLYYYYY want to leave work early today!


Mine is in Blaine WA at a post office just across the border from us. Tomorrow is when I get it!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Mine's #1516! My inner nacelle domes look crooked so I'll ask for replacements, but I'm not worried. Can't wait to get started!










($19 in HST + $10 handling charge. Thanks for nothing, Canada Customs)


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

My standard edition from CultTVman arrived today. Very pretty kit, though it does have the warped nacelle inner dome on at least one of the domes. Once I spin them up on a motor I'll see if the other one is centered or not, visially it looks OK. I'm going to try the water bath and hope it works, if not I'll need to open up my premiere edition kits and see if they have the same issue.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

RossW said:


> Mine's #1516! My inner nacelle domes look crooked so I'll ask for replacements, but I'm not worried. Can't wait to get started!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it sent by courier or USPS? Usually I don't get the handling charge if its USPS....


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

My standard edition arrived on Thursday from Megahobby. The tracking info that I followed every day was for UPS but the package was delivered by the Post Office carrier. When I checked the latest info on tracking it said that the package had been transfered to the Post Office the morning it was delivered. At one time UPS delivered to my area in Marion County Florida but now they only have business related delivery in my area. Home delivery is done by postal mail carrier. 

The kit is fantastic! 40 or so years and well worth the wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine came yesterday but I cant open it till Christmas!!!!!!!!
Steve


----------

